# اكستنشن الشعر روووعه في دقايق وشعرك طويل ويجنن



## بسوم (16 أبريل 2012)

77777777777777777777777بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا اخواتي يوجد لدي وصلات شعر طبيعيه 100%
تتغسل وتتستشور وتقدري تسوي لها فير وصبغ ...الخ
قابلة للغسيل والكي والستشوار
متوفر منها جميع الألوان بني اسود مخصل ميش والوان عديده ويوجد غره الي شعرها خفيف من قدام ابدن ما تبااان
وتوصلين الشعر بكلبسسات شوفي الرابطHow To Apply Clip-In Human Hair Extensions - YouTube
الأسعار حسب كثافة وطول الشعر

الخفيف 650
الثقيل 900
الغره200
الي حابه تطلب تتفضل الرقم
0563672611


----------

